# Help with Making MTS



## Devon6209 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi guys what would be better:
1. plain dirt
2. Scotts Premium Topsoil - http://www.walmart.com/ip/Scotts-Premium-Topsoil/16904039 it has peat in it tho.
3. Country Soil Topsoil - http://www.ruralking.com/top-soil-npl-40.html
4. Garden Pro topsoil - http://www.lowes.com/pd_210540-7913...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=
5. Greensmix Topsoi - http://www.lowes.com/pd_210540-8258...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

which would be best?
I already have everything needed to make besides the actual soil. 
And why is peat so bad if I am mineralization it?


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I use Home Depot topsoil 40#s for $1.17..unless you catch it on sale for .87

The idea of mineralization is to basically neutralize the organics which sort of defeats the purpose of the peat.

Some people mineralize and add clay, potash & dolomite. I mineralize to get a baseline on my mix, I add the those supplements and some organic material. This way I know how much organics are actuating in the recipe. I think 10-20% organic material is safe if you keep balance in your system, plenty of plants, like bio-load, good filtration with established media and appropriate light. No water column ferts until the tank has cycled if at all.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It is frustrating to shop for aquarium soil because there is no standard definition of "top soil" and most products don't list ingredients. Generally, the more expensive soils are more likely to have additives such as peat, compost, manure, and synthetic fertilizer. None of these are desireable for making MTS.

Most natural top soils have less than 20% organic material, the rest is minerals of various sorts. So I agree with DogFish. When I use a highly organic "soil" like Miracle Grow Organic Choice or maybe the Scott's product you list, I like to mix the finished MTS half and half with an inert, high CEC substrate like Turface or laterite.

Read the label on the Scott's stuff carefully if you are considering it. Scott's likes to add synthetic fertilizers to their products, and this would be a bad idea for aquarium use.

"In general, aquatic plants seem to do well in a variety of soils--clays or loam soils with some organic matter. Indeed, I haven't been able to find any major or consistent difference in plant growth in various ordinary soils."

--Diana Walstad, p 132, _Ecology of the Planted Aquarium_


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Agreed, the cheapest bag is just not going to be laddened with higher co$t additives. Large Chains have too much at stake to knowing risk selling product that will be potentially dangerous to customers. I feel the odds of a HD selling Topsoil that is contaminated to be very low.

At this point I have that source mixed in MTS in 14 tanks of my own and friends without issue and all are successful.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I am mineralizing some of that Scott's stuff right now. Basically dogfish, once you mineralize peat, it isn't really peat anymore, right?


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well I think it's more about how fast the peat can be utilized before & after the process. Maybe losely using the phrase "time release" might 'splain it a bit easier?


----------

